

Gif's inventor says ignore dictionaries and say 'Jif' - drucken
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-22620473

======
Sealy
Steve Wilhite told the New York Times that he was "annoyed" there was still a
debate over how to say the acronym.

What a legend.

